# damascus woodlander



## hellize (Mar 14, 2018)

Greetings everyone,

I have this massive chopper for today. 
It is 37 cm long. The blade is 22 cm long, 7 mm thick and 5.2 cm wide, it is a full tang construction, forged of 1.2516, L6 and 5160 with around 200 layers.
The handle is made of oak, with copper pins.
Its sheath is sewn of 4 mm thick, sturdy cowhide.

Ps: I must notice that if you swinge carefully your thumb perpendicularly to its edge, it makes a wonderful sound, almost like a sound fork


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 15, 2018)

That is very nice! I like the built in guard as the ricasso extends downwards. Nice leaving it rough at the spine too.


----------



## hellize (Mar 16, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> That is very nice! I like the built in guard as the ricasso extends downwards. Nice leaving it rough at the spine too.



Glad you like it 
Yeah, this is a big boy, it had to have a guard of some sort to protect the fingers.


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 8, 2018)

Absolutly beautiful great work!!!


----------

